# Thinking of doing 2 plant, 250w vert scrog.Questions.



## cues (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, so thinking of having my first go at a nomal scrog vert , growing 2 indicas with a 250 hps/mh.
Space is limited (26"x 36" with 24" of height from hydo medium to roof). Parabolic scrog grow is going OK in there at the moment and building it is no problem.
Here's my question. I currently have about 2x2 (4 ft) of scrog screen. My new grow will have 12ft of screen (2ft diameter, 6 ft circumference, 2 ft high).
Can I really expect 3X the yield?
The main obstacles to me seem to be....
A) Apical dominance and it's interaction with gravity interfering with the whole 'scrog effect'. Maybe helped with more suitable strains?
B) Area for extra plant and hence root growth in a smaller floor space. (Not a problem in my case, I only want to do 2 plants in a 2x4 table)
C) Far-red reversibility. The system plants use to sense reflected light of certain frequencies from surounding plants to contol growth hormones.
D) The 'doughnut-effect'. If my sceen is set at 12" fom the bud and they grow 6", that leaves me with a screen diameter of 12", severely reducing my area.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 24, 2012)

Generally speaking LST into something resembling a scrog. Topping plants in a vertical grow is generally counter productive (and of course scrog requires some of this). Tripling your yield on the first go is unlikely, but hitting a GPW isn't a horrible or unrealistic goal, especially if your plants are already well dialed. Probably higher. You have a pretty tight area to work with. You might consider growing in a semi circle allows for taller plants to take advantage of the extra height vs your floor space. If I were you I would be looking for a good sativa/indica hybrid and think about flowering early instead of vegging a squat indica. 

It doesn't sound like you want to actually mount the plants on your grow room wall. If you did that you could actually probably do a more legitimate scrog with some LST. As is though, I think you want a good hybrid, something that will grow vertically and not too bushy given your space limitations. If you could find a strain that doesn't branch at all (they exist) or a pheno of a strain, you could maybe even take better advantage and fully surround the bulb. Your genetic selection in a small space like this is going to be critical.

Good luck.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 24, 2012)

Seems like I've been pimping Peakseedsbc.com a lot, but I honestly don't work for them lol. I saw someone complain that their sweet skunk was too single cola dominant and it didn't branch enough to be a legitimate mom even with topping. That could be a perfect strain for what you are doing in tight quarters. You might be able to fit quite a few plants in there in relatively small pots and still get the height and yields from those pots to make it worth while. Then again growing vertically it might branch out a bit more too. 

Still, you aren't growing a lot of plants at once in a space that large, so I think it might be a good choice - the fact you might only be able to get a handful of clones from a mom might not really matter much for your setup. They're cheap and the reviews of the actual smoke are pretty much all positive with some folks claiming it's some of the best they've ever had. Maybe worth a go for you.


----------



## cues (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers for the response. However, my space isn't tall. The screen will be in 2 halfs, each 'half-pipe' will have a screen area 3ft wide, 2 ft tall. I planned on doing 2 bushy indicas, one on each. Low plant count is important to me. I've already taken clones of GHS Big bang. I hoped to train the hell out them tight along the screen (I peg my scrog grow branches to the screen as they go, pulling the fan leaves out), maybe just topped once during growth and once again a week before flower (to reduce the 'main-cola' effect). Do you think this will give a 'carpet of bud' as in a horizontal scrog or will it ty to just bud at the end of the branches?.
I've got 3 weeks to work this out.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 24, 2012)

At 2ft a straight indica should work, I would still look into sativa/indica hybrids vs a straight indica personally, perhaps more on the indica side. Very curious to see how this works out for you, good luck man. Definitely going to be a quest to find the right genetics for this setup although I think there are quite a few viable options.

Give your GHS a go and see how it does. I wouldn't top it at all, if it's a true indica it isn't going to stretch a lot so I'd veg it to a little less than the intended height and watch it go. Use LST to create a more even canopy. Topping will work if you can find a way to mount the mots at a 45 degree angle or so and it will still work anyway standard, but it won't work as well IMO. That is more for horizontally hung bulbs. When you grow vertically if you get a good even canopy with tall plants and a good spread all the buds are good sized. Where there would have been smalls on a standard grow now are nice sized nugs. 

If you haven't grown what you're about to attempt before then I would probably only grow it to about half the height I wanted until I saw how it behaved. It would possibly hurt your first attempts yield (a bit) but it would also save a lot of headaches later.

LST is king for this IMO. Especially for what you're doing. 

I understand wanting to keep plant counts low.


----------

